# conky issue



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

Because conky 1.8 is broken i download 1.7.2 version and i compile it from source.
The only problem is that i didn't touch .conkyrc but conky now cannot monitor over 2 cores of my cpu and i have 4. Is telling me that i give more cpu's than i have!
How to fix that?

This is my .conkyrc

```
use_xft yes
xftfont snap
xftalpha 0.8
out_to_console no
update_interval 1.0
total_run_times 0
draw_shades no
default_color 009ACD
color1 ffffff
#gap_x 0
#gap_y 0
gap_x 1689
gap_y 715
double_buffer yes
#no_buffers yes
use_spacer no
cpu_avg_samples 4
net_avg_samples 2

TEXT
${color red}HOSTNAME${color1}${hr 1}
${color1}${color}$nodename: ${alignr}${color1}$kernel
${color red}UPTIME/PROCESSES${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Uptime: ${alignr}$color1$uptime
${color}Processes: ${alignr}$color1$running_processes/$processes
${color red}FILESYSTEM${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Filesystem: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_type}
${color red}CPU CORES${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Frequency: $alignr${color1}${freq_g 1}Ghz
${color1}${cpubar}
${color1}${cpugraph 25 ff0000 ff00ff}
${color}Cpu1: ${color1}${cpu cpu0}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/coretemp.sh}
${color}Cpu2: ${color1}${cpu cpu1}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/coretemp2.sh}
${color}Cpu3: ${color1}${cpu cpu2}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/coretemp3.sh}
${color}Cpu4: ${color1}${cpu cpu3}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/coretemp4.sh}
${color red}SWAP/MEMORY${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Memory: ${alignr}${color1}$memperc%
${color1}$membar
${color}Swap: ${alignr}${color1}$swapperc%
${color1}$swapbar
${color red}HDD DATA${color1}${hr 1}
${color}320gb: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /usr}/${fs_size /usr}
${color1}${fs_bar /usr}
${color}500gb: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /mnt/500g}/${fs_size /mnt/500g}
${color1}${fs_bar /mnt/500g}
${color}1000gb: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /mnt/1000g}/${fs_size /mnt/1000g}
${color1}${fs_bar /mnt/1000g}
${color}1500gb: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /mnt/1500g}/${fs_size /mnt/1500g}
${color1}${fs_bar /mnt/1500g}
${color red}NETWORK${color1}${hr 1}
${color}ISP IP: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 3600 wget -O - http://whatismyip.org/ | tail}
${color}Host Ip: ${alignr}${color1}${addr re0}
${downspeedgraph re0 24,110 000000 00ff00} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph re0 24,110 000000 ff0000}$color
${color}Local IP ${alignr}${color1}${addr msk0}
${downspeedgraph msk0 24,110 000000 00ff00} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph msk0 24,110 000000 ff0000}$color
${color red}WEATHER${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Weather: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/weather.sh "EUR|GR|GR007|ATHINAI"}
${color red}GRAPHICS${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Nvidia: Model: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/nvidia.sh}
${color}Nvidia: Version: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/nvidia-version.sh}
${color}Nvidia: Temprature: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/deadreamer/.scripts/nvidia-gpu.sh}C
```

Also on *./configure *i take this flags (defaults)


```
conky 1.7.2 configured successfully:

 Installing into:   /usr/local
 System config dir: ${prefix}/etc
 C compiler flags:   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include    -I/usr/local/include/lua51   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -
I/usr/local/include   -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2   -Wall -W
 Libraries:          -lm -L/usr/local/lib -lX11    -L/usr/local/lib/lua51 -llua -lm   -L/usr/local/lib -lXext   -L/usr/local/lib -lXdamage -
lXfixes   -L/usr/local/lib -lXft -lXrender -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lX11   -lkvm -ldevstat -lrt
 Linker flags:       -Wl,-O1

 * X11:
  X11 support:      yes
  XDamage support:  yes
  XDBE support:     yes
  Xft support:      yes

 * Music detection:
  Audacious:        no
  BMPx:             no
  MPD:              yes
  MOC:              yes
  XMMS2:            no

 * General:
  OpenMP:           
  math:             yes
  hddtemp:          no
  portmon:          no
  RSS:              no
  Curl:             no
  Weather
    METAR:          no
    XOAP:           no
  wireless:         no
  IBM:              no
  nvidia:           no
  eve-online:       no
  config-output:    yes
  Imlib2:           no
  ALSA mixer:       no
  apcupsd:          no
  I/O stats:        no

 * Lua (yes) bindings:
  Cairo:            no
  Imlib2:           no
```


----------



## jgh@ (Jul 15, 2010)

you can just use ports-mgmt/portdowngrade to go to the previous version.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

Still trying to understand cvs & repositories.


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 15, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Still trying to understand cvs & repositories.



Try this:


```
$ touch ~/.cvspass
$ sudo portdowngrade -o -s :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs conky

CVS password: anoncvs
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 15, 2010)

Solved 
I downgrade it to version  1.7.2_7.
is possible to save

```
$ touch ~/.cvspass
$ sudo portdowngrade -o -s :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs conky

CVS password: anoncvs
```
for future portdowngrades?


----------



## FrogLS (Jul 16, 2010)

To avoid setting the -s <cvs-server> option in the portdowngrade command
every time, you need to set the CVSROOT environment variable in the shells config file.

For ~/.cshrc that would be:


```
setenv CVSROOT :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
```

By creating ~/.cvspass and executing a first time "cvs login" at a cvs server
will store the login password in that file. Next time runing portdowngrade
no password will be asked, the -o option is no longer required.

Here are more cvs server (no guaranty if they are up and running, password "anoncvs")

Austria: server:anoncvs@anoncvs.at.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs

Germany: server:anoncvs@anoncvs.de.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs

Germany: server:anoncvs@anoncvs2.de.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs

Japan:   server:anoncvs@anoncvs.jp.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs

Taiwan: server:anoncvs@anoncvs.tw.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

I use bash. So 
	
	



```
setenv CVSROOT :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
```
 how should be?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 16, 2010)

```
export CVSROOT=:pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok  thanks


----------

